# timing belt or chain



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

GM rarely uses belts at all, and I'm fairly certain GM has never made a diesel (in the US anyway) that had a belt. I would be shocked if it didn't come with a chain.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...simple way to find out is to check what the "current" worldwide *2.0LT VCDi* uses because the USA model is rumored to be the same engine, with tweeks.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

From the 2012 Service manual for the 2.0L Diesel:

Engine Component Description 
[h=4]Cylinder Block[/h]The cylinder hollow frame structured 4 cylinder in-line. The block has 5 crankshaft bearings with the thrust bearing located on the third bearing from the front of the engine.
[h=4]Crankshaft[/h]The crankshaft is a steel crankshaft. It is supported in 5 main journals with main bearings which have oil clearance for lubricating. The 3rd bearing of the 5 main bearing is the thrust bearing whose the crankshaft has properly axial end play.
[h=4]Oil Pump[/h]The oil pump is a rotor pump located in the crankshaft balancer and driven by the balance shaft. The oil pump draws engine oil from the oil pan and feeds it under pressure to the various parts of the engine. At high engine speeds, the oil pump supplies a much higher amount of oil than required for lubrication of the engine. The oil pressure regulator prevents that too much engine oil is entering the lubricating passages.
[h=4]Piston And Connecting Rod[/h]The pistons are aluminum pistons with top land. The connecting rods are fractured steel connecting rods with bushing. The piston pin is floating the connecting rod bore.
[h=4]Cylinder Head[/h]This cylinder head is double over head camshaft (DOHC) type and has 2 camshafts that open 4 valves per cylinder with tappets. The cylinder head is made of cast aluminum alloy for better strength in hardness with light weight.
[h=4]Camshaft And Valve Train[/h]Intake and exhaust camshaft are connected to each other with gears. The intake camshaft has a camshaft sprocket which is driven by the timing chain. The valve actuation occurs by hydraulic valve lifters and valve rocker arms which are located between cam and valve stem. The valve clearances are self adjusting.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Peter B said:


> like other people using this forum, trying to find out if the 2.0 turbo diesel engine on the new 2013 Cruze Eco-D will be eqipped with a chain or belt is like wringing a national secret out of the NSA. From what I understand all diesel engines are interference engines and building them with timing belts saves the manufacturer about 1,000 dollars per engine. This is what has stopped me from buying a VW diesel product. All have timing belts. VW specifies the belt to be raplaced aT 105,000 MILES but will not help you if the belt breaks at 80k miles and you have to replace the engine. If the new Chevy Cruze diesel does not come with a timing chain I will not be buying it either. Manufacturers do not like being up front with such information because they are trying to hide negative information from the uninformed consumer.


Good question. I typically trade my cars in before the powertrain warranty expires, so I doubt it would affect me; however, that would be a major factor for used car buyers. I don't think I'd buy a used timing belt car unless the belt was replaced before I started driving it. Replacing a belt isn't that difficult, tho. I used to do it on my 80's VW diesels when I was in college. And that was before the internet, when you had to use inter-library loan to get a manual. I'm not even that great of a mechanic, either. IIRC, you just need a particular pin that locks the cogs. Then just swap it out.


----------



## Hheughens (Mar 3, 2013)

It's a belt. There is a photo here: 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel Preview | J.D. Power


----------



## Merle from Michigan (Jul 6, 2013)

It is belt driven. Saw it on Autoline about two months ago. I agree with you. I doubt that it would have cost $1K more for a chain though!


----------



## Merle from Michigan (Jul 6, 2013)

*Chevy Cruze T-Diesel*



Peter B said:


> like other people using this forum, trying to find out if the 2.0 turbo diesel engine on the new 2013 Cruze Eco-D will be eqipped with a chain or belt is like wringing a national secret out of the NSA. From what I understand all diesel engines are interference engines and building them with timing belts saves the manufacturer about 1,000 dollars per engine. This is what has stopped me from buying a VW diesel product. All have timing belts. VW specifies the belt to be raplaced aT 105,000 MILES but will not help you if the belt breaks at 80k miles and you have to replace the engine. If the new Chevy Cruze diesel does not come with a timing chain I will not be buying it either. Manufacturers do not like being up front with such information because they are trying to hide negative information from the uninformed consumer.


The word with Autoline about 2 months ago, was the Chevy Cruze Turbo-Diesel is build with a lousy BELT, NOT a chain. Cogs can wear off and throw off timing, ultimately destroying your engine. Chevy knew better.........but...............


AAH #197 – Chevrolet Cruze Diesel: 50 MPG at 50 MPH? – Autoline After Hours


----------



## Passadena (Apr 8, 2020)

Peter B said:


> like other people using this forum, trying to find out if the 2.0 turbo diesel engine on the new 2013 Cruze Eco-D will be eqipped with a chain or belt is like wringing a national secret out of the NSA. From what I understand all diesel engines are interference engines and building them with timing belts saves the manufacturer about 1,000 dollars per engine. This is what has stopped me from buying a VW diesel product. All have timing belts. VW specifies the belt to be raplaced aT 105,000 MILES but will not help you if the belt breaks at 80k miles and you have to replace the engine. If the new Chevy Cruze diesel does not come with a timing chain I will not be buying it either. Manufacturers do not like being up front with such information because they are trying to hide negative information from the uninformed consumer.


I couldn't agree more with "Peter B" regarding public knowledge of what (if any) Cruze diesels have timing chains or belts. Took me several years to April 2020 to "accidentally" find out my October 2011 Z20D engine has a chain! I was in the process of ordering a timing belt kit online when fine details advised it won't fit my model due to it being a chain. How good is that! I'm keeping the car till it no longer goes because I haven't got the burden of a several hundred dollar belt change. I'm happy with my JH Cruze here in Australia. I can cruise on remote country sealed roads all day at 120kph quite comfortably.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Passadena said:


> I couldn't agree more with "Peter B" regarding public knowledge of what (if any) Cruze diesels have timing chains or belts. Took me several years to April 2020 to "accidentally" find out my October 2011 Z20D engine has a chain! I was in the process of ordering a timing belt kit online when fine details advised it won't fit my model due to it being a chain. How good is that! I'm keeping the car till it no longer goes because I haven't got the burden of a several hundred dollar belt change. I'm happy with my JH Cruze here in Australia. I can cruise on remote country sealed roads all day at 120kph quite comfortably.


it took you several years to google z20d timing chain?

it literally takes 5 seconds to find the answer


----------



## Passadena (Apr 8, 2020)

boraz said:


> it took you several years to google z20d timing chain?
> 
> it literally takes 5 seconds to find the answer


It took me a couple of minutes to get my original search results which stated my 2012 Cruze had a belt and so when it came recommended mileage time.... (a few years later, as I drive several cars) I went to order a kit to find my particular model has a chain so I was pleasantly pleased. Your smart arse comment boraz is an example of people like you that ruin forums like this.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Passadena said:


> It took me a couple of minutes to get my original search results which stated my 2012 Cruze had a belt and so when it came recommended mileage time.... (a few years later, as I drive several cars) I went to order a kit to find my particular model has a chain so I was pleasantly pleased. Your smart arse comment boraz is an example of people like you that ruin forums like this.


maybe they posted in a completely irrelevant subforum to their car, like you are.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

boraz said:


> maybe they posted in a completely irrelevant subforum to their car, like you are.


The 2009-2011 Australian diesel Cruze had a single cam 4V engine with a belt driven cam. In 2011 when Australian manufacture of the Cruze started a more powerful duel cam 4V engine with a chain cam drive was used. That is why the confusion.


----------

